# Custom Neck Dimensions?



## Masadar (Feb 6, 2009)

Well i need to know if there is a place where you can find the dimensions of a normal 7string guitar neck so i can give them to the guy im getting to make the neck of my guitar AND so i know how big to make the "whole" in the guitar body where the neck goes "im pretty sure my terminology is off".

hope that made sense


----------



## dsm3sx (Feb 7, 2009)

clarify...

There are a lot of different 7 string necks with different heel / neck pocket dimensions.

square
AANJ
ESP style
Fender

just to name a few

What are you comparing it to for reference?


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 7, 2009)

you dont just make a neck....
the whole guitar should be drawn up to scale
you need to take into account the string spread at the bridge and then work out the spacing at the nut.... 
and draw up the neck layout from there...

theres plenty of guides and stuff online id think...

*googles*

first result of my search 

DESIGN AND PLAN


----------



## ilikes2shred (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm guessing this is a bolt on neck?

It's pretty easy to calculate the dimensions yourself, so here's a neck width calculator.
http://buildyourguitar.com/resources/fbcalc/fbcalc.pdf
The depth of the pocket will depend on the bridge and neck angle, but shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 7, 2009)

*UV777P




*

*



*



BK
Black 
*



*

neck type5pc UV Maple/Wenge neckbodyBasswood bodyfretJumbo fretsbridgeEdge Pro 7 bridgeneck puDiMarzio&#174; Blaze II&#174; (H) neck pumiddle puDiMarzio&#174; Blaze II&#174; (S) mid pubridge puDiMarzio&#174; Blaze II&#174; (H) bridge puhardware colorChrome Neck Dimension




Scale 648mm/25.5" a :
Width at Nut 48mm b : 
Width at Last Fret 68mm c: 
Thickness at 1st 19mm d : 
Thickness at 12th 21mm
Radius430mmR
You cand find some dimensions of Ibanez guitars on their site.


----------



## Masadar (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks alot guys thats EXACTLY what im looking for.


----------



## The Omnivious (Apr 13, 2011)

Upon seeing this, I realized I might have a serious problem.

I am almost complete with a seven string neck I am making. The width at the nut is 48mm, while the majority of bridges I find are 68mm. The fretboard length is 18.5" with a locking nut, or 19" with a normal nut. The heel of the neck is cornered, not rounded, and has a width of 2 3/8ths, or 60.325mm.

My worry is, that with normal string spacing, the strings will end up hanging off the sides of the fretboard. :/

Will they? I would be fine with close string spacing, as long as it meant I wouldn't have to trash the neck...


----------



## aiur55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Draw it up full scale and check.


----------

